# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kontabiliteti Shqiptar

## dodoni

Jam i interesuar të hap një vebfaqe shqiptare për profesionin e kontabilitetit dhe desha të dijë nëse ka të interesuar tjerë për të më ndihmuar. Natyrisht ata duhet të jenë kontabilistë. Mund të jenë profesorë, ndihmësprofesora, studenta të bachelor'sit, mastersit apo doktoraturës, kudo në botë. Poashtu edhe ata që punojnë në firma të ndryshme të kontabilitetit apo në kompani tjera por në departmentin e kontabilitetit të atyre kompanive. 

Mendoj që në të përfshihen të gjitha degët e kontabilitetit duke filluar nga Kontabiliteti Financiar, Auditimi, Kontabiliteti i Taksave, Kontabiliteti i Kostove apo Menaxherial etj. 

Mund të sjellim punime nga kërkimet që kemi bërë dhe jemi duke bërë ne vetë në shkolla, punë etj. dhe kështu ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin por çka është edhe më e rëndësishmja, ndihmojmë kontabilitetin shqiptar më së shumti. Që të gjithë ne kontabilistët e dijmë rëndësinë e kontabilitetit në zhvillimin ekonomik të ekonomive të sotme moderne. Poashtu edhe tjerët që kanë sadopak njohuri për kontabilitetin. 

Lus ata që janë të interesuar për këtë gjë, të shkruajnë në këtë temë dhe të më tregojnë e pastaj i kontaktoj unë me MP apo edhe email. 

Unë diplomoj me bachelor's nga Arizona State University në Tempe, Arizona tani në Maj, me rezultate të shkëlqyera, dhe shpejt do filloj edhe me studimet pasuniversitare. Deri tani kam disa të interesuar por sa më shumë të bëhemi, është më mirë.

Tung Tung

----------


## Labeati

Cfare ndihme konkrete kerkon, dhe perse mendon se duhet ky web per ne Shqiperi apo USA?

Kushdo qe eshte kontabilist i di parimet ndersa rregullat ndryshojne ne Europe dhe USA.

----------


## dodoni

> Cfare ndihme konkrete kerkon, dhe perse mendon se duhet ky web per ne Shqiperi apo USA?
> 
> Kushdo qe eshte kontabilist i di parimet ndersa rregullat ndryshojne ne Europe dhe USA.


Kërkoj ndihmë që ta pasurojmë dhe ta mirëmbajmë faqen me informacione. Ky web mund ti shërbej gjithë kontabilistëve shqiptarë kudo janë në Shqipëri, Dardani, Maqedoni, Mal të Zi apo kudo në botë sepse shkëmbejnë përvojat me kontabilistët tjerë dhe poashtu diskutojnë me njëri-tjetrin për problemet lidhur me kontabilitetin. 

Jo të gjithë kontabilistët i dijnë të gjitha parimet dhe ato ndryshohen, zhvillohen, avancohen kohë-pas-kohe.  Poashtu edhe shërbimet që kontabiliteti i ofron botës së biznesit janë në ekspansion dhe duke u zgjeruar me shërbime të reja gjithë kohën. Pra, shkenca e kontabilitetit nuk është shkencë statike që i ka disa parime dhe nuk ndryshon më por është shkencë shumë dinamike që zhvillohet dhe ndryshohet gjithë kohën. Rregullat ndryshojnë në Europë (bile edhe mes disa shteteve europiane) dhe SHBA-së por kjo vetëm ndihmon sepse njihemi me rregullat edhe të vendeve tjera nga ku jetojmë. Kështu i zgjerojmë njohuritë tona në lidhje me këto rregulla dhe shkencën e kontabilitetit në përgjithësi. 

Pra, nëse jeni kontabilist dhe mund të kontribuoni sado pak, jeni shumë i mirëseardhur dhe do bëje mirë sikur ta shprehnit këtë gjë këtu në forum apo edhe më kontakto me MP. 

Tung

----------


## Newhost

> Jam i interesuar të hap një vebfaqe shqiptare për profesionin e kontabilitetit dhe desha të dijë nëse ka të interesuar tjerë për të më ndihmuar. Natyrisht ata duhet të jenë kontabilistë. *Mund të jenë profesorë, ndihmësprofesora, studenta të bachelor'sit, mastersit apo doktoraturës, kudo në botë.*  Poashtu edhe ata që punojnë në firma të ndryshme të kontabilitetit apo në kompani tjera por në departmentin e kontabilitetit të atyre kompanive. 
> 
> 
> Lus ata që janë të interesuar për këtë gjë, të shkruajnë në këtë temë dhe të më tregojnë e pastaj i kontaktoj unë me MP apo edhe email. 
> 
> Unë diplomoj me bachelor's nga Arizona State University në Tempe, Arizona tani në Maj, *me rezultate të shkëlqyera, dhe shpejt do filloj edhe me studimet pasuniversitare.*  Deri tani kam disa të interesuar por sa më shumë të bëhemi, është më mirë.
> 
> Tung Tung


Po te ishin me Phd , masters degree apo te punonin per kompanira te medha nuk mund te gjinden ne forum. 
Ty suksese ne shkolle dhe pac fat per projektin tend

----------


## Klevis2000

Ne shqiperi perdoren kryesisht dy lloj programesh kompjuteri per Kontabilitet Programi Alfa dhe Financa 5.Pothuajse alfa eshte bere monopol duke hyre ne firmat me te medha dhe ne instuticionet shteterore dhe vete deget e tatim taksave do ia kerkojne si detyre cdo bisnesi qe ti mbaj llogarite me kete program.Per me shume shiko tek faqa e kotabilitet Alfes te jep firmat dhe instuticonet e tyre.

*Do me interesonte nje program kontabiliteti  kompjuteri nese mundesh sepse kam nje projekt .Nese ke mundesi dhe eshte ne shqip aq me mire nese jo ne anglisht ose ndonje informacion ku mund ta gjeje.*

----------


## dodoni

Unë nuk di se si janë ato programe kontabiliteti që thoni ju, edhe pse kam dëgjuar për to, por mendoj se ato janë bërë për standarde të biznesit shqiptar duke përfshirë edhe ligjet e kontabilitetit shqiptar, taksave shqiptare etj.. Janë programe standarde, univerzale për kontabilitet, me aq sa kam dëgjuar unë. 

Këtu në Amerikë ka me mijëra programe të tilla si Quickbooks etj. që janë programe standarde e univerzale për biznesin (kryesisht të vogël) amerikan dhe bërë në përputhje me ligjet amerikane të kontabilitetit, taksave etj. Pra, siç dihet ligjet e kontabilitetit dhe ato të taksave ndryshojnë në pothuajse seicilin shtet dhe poashtu edhe në vet shtetet gjithmonë dalin ligje të reja që i shfuqizojnë ato të vjetrat sidomos në lidhje me taksimin por edhe me vet kontabilitetin (psh. para më shumë se 30 vitesh pothuajse nuk ka pasur ligje kontabiliteti për lizing kurse tani ke shumë ligje të tilla vetëm për lizing etj.) etj. etj.

Kompanitë e mëdha amerikane kanë programe kontabiliteti të bëra enkas për to dhe sipas nevojave të tyre bazuar në proceset e biznesit të tyre. Për më shumë, kanë programe për regjistrimin e të dhënave, për manipulimin me to, pastaj për kontabilitet taksash, për auditim si ACL etj., për kontabilitet kostosh e menaxherial etj. Pra, për çdo degë kanë programe përkatëse kompjuteri e për disa degë edhe më shumë se një program. 

Tung

----------


## dodoni

> Po te ishin me Phd , masters degree apo te punonin per kompanira te medha nuk mund te gjinden ne forum. 
> Ty suksese ne shkolle dhe pac fat per projektin tend


Newhost 
Mund të ketë edhe të tillë që futen në forum kur kanë kohë të lirë. 
Falemnderit dhe edhe juve shumë suksese

----------


## shtrigaa

ok dhe une ketu jam nese mund te ndihmoj.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Mua me duket interesante. Nuk e di si ke menduar qe ta realizosh ti. Ti je ne US dhe duhet ta dish qe kontabiliteti shqiptar ndryshon nga ai i US edhe ne gjera thelbesore, si psh. ne analizen e vleresimeve. Me sa di une, kontabiliteti shqiptar, eshte bazuar ne ate Italian dhe Francez. Ka ndryshuar shume kohet e fundit dhe vazhdon te ndryshoje. Faqja qe do te hapesh ti nuk mendoj se ka te beje me programet e kontabilitetit, te cilat jane gjeja me pak e rendesishme e tij, por me parimet e tij.
Une e perkrah. Nese do te duhem do te te ndihmoj, qofte per te strukturuar faqen, qofte per temat. Edhe pse nuk jam me aty, une do i ndiqja me interes ndryshimet ne kontabilitetin shqiptar.
Edhe njehere, te pergezoj dhe mund te me drejtohesh per cdo gje qe te nevoitet.

----------


## gurl

Ide shume interesante kjo e jotja. Une kam mbaruar universitetin ne Angli per kontabilitet dhe tani po bej specializim 3 vjecar per kontabilitet. Nese kerkon informacion prej meje do jem mese e lumtur te te ndihmoj. 

 Psh, ne website mund te flasesh per kompanite e ndryshme, nga kompanite e vogla e deri tek TNC. Nje seksion mund tia dedikosh studenteve, sepse kontabiliteti eshte nder profesionet me shume rregulla dhe standarte te cilat ndryshojne shume. Psh, ne Angli tani ne 2005 do futen IFRS-s (international Financial Reporting Standards) per te cilat studentet duhen te mireinformohen. Mund te hapesh nje seksion per specialistet, dhe ata qe e kane kontabilitetin si profesion te tyre.

Dodon, ta kesh parasysh se kontabiliteti eshte profesion i nderlikuar, dhe aq me teper kur perpiqesh ta pergjithesosh ne gjithe boten sepse ka shume standarte. 

Nejse, me thuaj ku ke nevoje per informacion dhe do mundohem te ta gjej me kenaqesi , por ma formulo ne forme pyetjesh dhe me saktesi se cfare kerkon.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## dodoni

Lule Portokalli dhe Gurl

Webfaqja do jetë gati besoj për jo më shumë se dhjetë ditë. Pastaj na duhet ta pasurojmë me sa më shumë informacion në lidhje me kontabilitetin. Gjithçka që ka të bëj me kontabilitetin, të gjitha degët dhe drejtimet e kontabilitetit, duke përfshirë këtu edhe programet apo softueret e ndryshme kompjuterike që përdoren në kontabilitet dhe poashtu edhe ligjet, parimet, rregullat e ndryshme në Shqipëri, Dardani, e në gjithë botën. 

Siç e thashë edhe në një shkrim më lartë, mund të sjellim kërkimet dhe aplikimet e ndryshme shkencore që i kemi bërë dhe jemi duke i bërë në shkollë, punë etj. Ata që i kanë bërë këto në gjuhë të huaja, vetëm i përkthejnë në shqip dhe i vendosim në faqe pastaj. 

Kështu i ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrit për arritjen e një profesionalizmi sa më të madh duke zgjeruar njohuritë tona nga shkëmbimet e përvojave tona mes nesh. Megjithëse, ndihma më e madhe shkon për kontabiltetin shqiptar dhe kontabilistët shqiptarë që tërthorazi ka një ndikim të pallogaritshëm e pakrahasueshëm edhe në gjithë biznesin dhe ekonominë shqiptare në Shqipëri, Dardani, Maqedoni. Do bashkëpunojmë edhe me profesorët shqiptarë të kontabilitetit në Shqipëri, Dardani, Maqedoni e gjithë botën. Do i japim theks të veçantë ndihmës për studentët shqiptarë të kontabilitetit në Tiranë, Prishtinë, Tetovë etj. 

M'i dërgoni e-mailat tuaj personal me mesazh privat këtu në forum, e unë ju njoftoj sapo të bëhet gati webfaqja që të fillojmë sa më parë punën në të. 

Tung

----------


## Capricon

Dodon 
Te pergezoj per idene qe e ke e shpresoj qe te keshe sukses ne kete 
Une jam nga kosova dhe ketu perdoren do Standarde te Kontabilitetit 
Une me te ndihmu cka muj patjeter qe te ndeihmoj se edhe ashtu e kam ndjek nje trajnim per kontabilitet Aplikativ per Kosove nga nje organizate Zvicerrane 
 Kur te keshe nevoje trego 
Pershendetje nga Kosova

----------


## enixh

Dodoni, une jam Eni

Jam e re ketu ne forum, po pashe mesazhet e tua per faqen e internetit lidhur me kontabilitetin shqiptar. Une po bej nje master per finance nderkombetare, e kam nje detyre ku duhet te krahasoj kontabilitetin shqiptar me ate anglez. Po kerkoj ca materiale se nuk jam ne shqiperi e per dreq ne internet nuk gjen ndonje gje te madhe. Po mendoja qe po ta kesh hapur vertete ate faqen e internetit, mbase do me ndihmonte. 
Gjithsesi ideja eshte shume e mire, shpresoj te te eci e te dale nje gje qe i hyn ne pune fakireve si puna ime qe kerkojne informacion. 

Rrofsh e suksese!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eve

studioj per kontabilitet dhe finance ne Angli, BA, u shpreh dhe me lart, accounting regulations ndryshojne...

megjithate suksese

----------


## Eve

sorry dhe nje gje, per ndihme tani se besoj se te jep kush se fillojne sezonet e provimeve
per studentat e kam llafin, gjate veres  nga mesi i qershorit dhe me tutje une per vete jam free

----------


## Era1

Me pelqeu shume ideja e ketij projekti.
Nga postimet qe lexova mund tju them se :

- Ndryshojne Planet Kontabel neper shtete te ndryshme kurse thelbi financiar eshte i njejti.Dmth qe llogarite mund te kene numra te ndryshem si psh: Kapitalet te mos jene llogari me numer 1 (ne Amerike apo kudo ) por ama Kapitalet jane kudo ne bote kapitale dhe debitohen dhe kreditohen kudo njesoj. Pra nuk ndryshon ligji i kontabilitetit por vetem forma.

-Faqja per mendimin tim duhet te kete njohuri mbi ndryshimin e Planit Kontabel ne Shqiperi, referencat e tij, udhezimet, rregulloret e te tjera qe aprovon Parlamenti.

- Gjithashtu mendoj se do ndihmonte te pasqyroheshin ne to ndryshimet e Legjislacionit fiskal, ligji i Sigurimeve Shoqerore  apo Kodit Doganor etj qe jane zera te cilet ndikojne ne Bilanc.

- Te kete nje format Bilanci (me gjithe shtojcat e tij).

-Te tregohet nje menyre plotesimi bilanci (kjo mund tju sherbej shume atyre qe gjenden perballe veshtiresise se mbylljes se nje bilanci per here te pare)

- Te kete nje informacion mbi dokumentacionet kryesore mbi te cilat bazohet nje bilanc.

-Te kete nje paraqitje te percaktimeve te llojeve te dokumentacioneve(psh ç'eshte nje fletehyrje , nje fletedalje , nje flete kontabel etj).

- Te kete nje informacion per llojet e pagesave qe mund te behen ne bankat qe funksionojne ne Shqiperi.

-Dhe me e rendesishmja nese do jete e mundur nje Plan Kontabel online i cili do jete gjeja me e mire ne nje faqe te tille.

(Sot shkruajta pak shpejt e shpejt por shpresoj te nxjerr dhe gjera te tjera qe mund ti sherbejne faqes me aq sa kam mundesi dhe pervoje)

----------


## kapitali

Vertet ide interesante , mendoj se kerkon perkrahje..

Jam kontabilist nga Maqedonia-Tetova qe 10 vite punoj kontabilitet ne sektorin privat(Firma te vogla dhe te mesme) dhe ate shteteror(Shkolla fillore dhe te mesme) , edhe pse planet kontabel ndryshojne thelbi i regjistrimeve dhe kronologjia e rregjistrimeve besoj se ngelen e njejte ose e perafert (e kam fjalen per kontabilitetin e dyfisht-financiar) me vendet tjera.

Disponoj me programin tim financiar ,te cilin e kam per shitje - urdheroni . 

Poqese realizohet kjo ide do te bej edhe nje lidhje ne www.kapitali.com (qe momentalisht e menaxhoj unë)

Pershendetje per te gjithe koleget e mi kudo qe gjenden .
Konto   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pasiqe

Dodon, mund te me shkruash ne privat. Mund te te ndihmoj per projektin tend.

----------


## Era1

Çu be me kete projektin?

----------


## dodoni

Pershendetje te gjitheve

Kam qene shume i zene keto kohet e fundit por kete vere sipas te gjitha gjasave do behet realitet edhe kjo pune. Do ju njoftoj te gjitheve me mesazh privat ketu ne forum, (ata qe i kam ne msn prej jush, ju njoftoi permes msn-it), e edhe ketu direkt ne teme. Do filloj te punoj ne kete drejtim, muajin tjeter, e me se largu deri ne qershor, faqja do jete gati dhe pret bashkepunimin tuaj pastaj. 

Tung

----------

